# Re: Raised Deck /Suggestions



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

I would make supports that go from the sole/false floor all the way to the new front deck. you can also put supports under the new front deck but those supports will have to be just under then new deck if that makes sense. I used 1x2s as supports for my front deck that spanned the area between the front bulkhead and the front of the hull to displace the front deck.


----------



## NativeBone (Aug 16, 2017)

Not sure if I follow. My concern is the interface between the new deck an hull along the edge. Should I leave a gap .25" and fill with let' say peanut butter OR have as little gap as possible? 

I hope I explaining correctly...

What' the best method for attaching the deck to the under supports, like the bulkhead? Use screws OR epoxy?

Total newbie!


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

A little gap is desirable and should be filled with thickened epoxy, but I wouldn't necessarily go as big as 1/4". Don't use screws (at least not permanently), use thickened epoxy (aka peanut butter consistency).

You can make little cleats along the hull sides to support the new deck, just be sure to coat any wood with epoxy (2-3 coats is a good rule)...

Your cleats can be 1x1 pine or even some hardwoods. Cleats should look something like this:


----------



## NativeBone (Aug 16, 2017)

Perfect! Thanks for spending the time with me giving me some much needed advice!

Last thing I want to do is make a mess of things........


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

You can also put two supports where the red lines are and fill the outside of the supports with foam and then you would have a place for a cutout for access to store things like a tackle bag, cooler, gas tank, etc. Just put an additional support above the top of the cutout and between the other two.


----------



## NativeBone (Aug 16, 2017)

Great idea! Can you suggest a name brand or type? I am assuming you are NOT referring to the expand foam in a can?


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

If your concern is flexing then filling the gap around the perimeter of the deck with thickened epoxy is not what you're looking for. Maybe use silicone or 5200. Thickened epoxy will harden and create a solid permanent bond between the deck and the hull.


----------



## NativeBone (Aug 16, 2017)

Ok, so I visited Lowes to find materials for the next stage (cutting out the bulkheads and support for deck). I ran across some new Zealand Pine, little pricey but looks great. 

Any thoughts on the wood type? I figured since I will be covering with epoxy resin, 2 coats min., I should be good. 

Yes, I have researched composite material but price, pa wow! 

Like to hear some feedback. 

Thanks All


----------



## NativeBone (Aug 16, 2017)

Ok- so mind change. I was able to get my hands on a sheet of Air-Cell Polyester Foam Core for not much more than a sheet of ply.

Anyone have experience working with the material?


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

No first hand experience with that particular product, but remember that the strength in foam cores comes from the outside skins of fiberglass, whereas in ply core the wood provides the strength. Read this as, ply core means less fiberglass layers (often just one, I use just one layer of 6oz cloth on both sides), and foam core means more layers of fiberglass (often includes a biaxial layer). Hopefully someone on here can provide you with a good lamination schedule for this particular product...

Please state whether you still plan on using epoxy or are switching to polyester (or vinyl-ester) resins, will probably help whomever can give you the lamination schedule...


----------



## NativeBone (Aug 16, 2017)

yobata said:


> No first hand experience with that particular product, but remember that the strength in foam cores comes from the outside skins of fiberglass, whereas in ply core the wood provides the strength. Read this as, ply core means less fiberglass layers (often just one, I use just one layer of 6oz cloth on both sides), and foam core means more layers of fiberglass (often includes a biaxial layer). Hopefully someone on here can provide you with a good lamination schedule for this particular product...
> 
> Please state whether you still plan on using epoxy or are switching to polyester (or vinyl-ester) resins, will probably help whomever can give you the lamination schedule...


I will be using epoxy resin with 1708 and if required mat 1.5oz. I have both because initially I was planning on using ply.


----------

